# I'm very touched by this award - Grand Prize Desjardins 2014



## Valérie_D (Nov 10, 2021)

Dear collegues,

I though I would share this video of a grand prize I won in 2014 in my region (I live near Montréal) where I had already left the gala before the end.

They created a category just for me ''Coup de coeur parmi les coups de coeurs'', ''Favorite amongst the favorites''.

I'm very touched by the speech, which is in french at 2h8m15s: They mentionned that my work had had a ''magical'' effect on the jury and that this prize was given ''For the very high quality of her work, for the very great finesse, the refinement and for the very great beauty''.

You can't really ask for more in term of praise, I'm still very moved by it.

Thank you for your appreciation and for your support over the years.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 10, 2021)

That speech was really heartwarming. In this tough and tumble world of business and survival of the fittest it was good to hear somebody just express their heartfelt gratitude for somebody else's artistic work.

Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2021)

That is so awesome Valérie! (Wish they'd play at least a bit of a song). An Incredible honour from your Quebecois peers. 

I'm listening to your catalog for the first time (I had heard a couple songs a while back), and love what I'm hearing. De toute beauté, some real gems in there, very versatile. ❤️


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 12, 2021)

Merci André!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 12, 2021)

Congrats Valérie !

I couldn’t help opening the thread because… it’s my family name.
Some ancestors of mine must have crossed the ocean some centuries ago.


----------



## mekosmowski (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your moment with us.


----------

